# To know about container modification



## brian214 (Dec 22, 2016)

Recently from a website, I got to know about modifying containers in detail (Buy Custom Shipping Containers Ontario | Secure Container Solutions). I think it would be really helpful for the long journey. We can arrange almost all facilities as in our home. I have a truck in my garage. Actually, I was planning to sell it. But now I decided to convert it for travel purpose. Where can I get containers at a cheaper cost? If you know some people who are doing container modification please share their details too. Thank you.


----------

